# WEP crack

## maldojr88

hello guys,

Im the IT of a club in school. My partner misplaced the WEP key to our

wireless network in the office. I have a dell inspiron 1000 laptop.

i have a wireless card and loads with ndiswrapper.

I need to use a software....similar to aircrack to be able to crack the

WEP key of the office. i heard that drivers loaded with ndiswrapper do not support

active mode, so aircrack cannot be used (CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG)

is there another program i can use for this task?

my lasssst resort would be to reset the router!

thansk for the replies

----------

## Voltago

I would recommend to connect to the router via ethernet and reset the password, this way your router config isn't wiped out.

----------

## maldojr88

no ethernet wire to use!!!

loooong story

and i need it ASAP...which is the problem

thanks for the reply

----------

## i92guboj

 *maldojr88 wrote:*   

> no ethernet wire to use!!!
> 
> loooong story
> 
> and i need it ASAP...which is the problem
> ...

 

It's not like getting a cable is something difficult. That is, if you have physical access to the router.

And if you have not such access, then the router you try to crack is not yours and we can't help you.

----------

## maldojr88

i do have access to the router

but just dont have an ethernet cable available

this club is a school club meaning that they only gives us one computer. Its not a lab.

we have a base computer provided by the school which is a desktop and then we have a router.

This is for our members to use if they have laptops. The desktop computer is performing a long download and i cannot remove the ethernet

cord because i will lose most of the download.

i do understand your point tho

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maldojr88,

Use a laptop and a spare ethernet cable to connect to the router.

You do not need to use a desktop for that.

Only new members who do not yet have the WEP key will be unable to connect.

While thats a nusance, its not insurmountable.

----------

## maldojr88

thats exactly the problem...

I have a new member and also one of the members has a new laptop..

its friday so most departments are closed...

i do not have an ethernet cable available 

if you guys cannot help me as it is....i will completely understand

just let me know it its impossible...because i kinda have them hanging around here

----------

## NeddySeagoon

maldojr88,

You are not going to crack it in less than a few hours, even if you assemble all the equipment you need and you know how to use it.

----------

## rounz

 *maldojr88 wrote:*   

> The desktop computer is performing a long download and i cannot remove the ethernet
> 
> cord because i will lose most of the download.
> 
> 

 

how about using that box to access the router?

your excuses for not using a wired connection sound alot like you shouldnt have access to its settings by the way..

----------

## echo6

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> You are not going to crack it in less than a few hours, even if you assemble all the equipment you need and you know how to use it.

 What he said,  you need wifi which supports and has a driver prepared for packet injection.

http://www.aircrack-ng.org

So ethernet cable and probably a factory reset to default  is going to be the quickest and most effective way.

----------

## paulbiz

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> maldojr88,
> 
> You are not going to crack it in less than a few hours, even if you assemble all the equipment you need and you know how to use it.

 

In my experience, WEP on a strong signal is usually cracked in under a minute, maybe 3 or 4 minutes at most if it's on a weak signal (but, of course, it is your own network, so you should be in good signal strength range). It is a very good way to convince the boss to use WPA or WPA2 (or at very least require a VPN over wifi) when he sees his office WEP key exposed after 35 seconds of scanning/injecting.  :Smile: 

Anyway, it is Sunday now so I suppose the original question is moot. He can ask school staff for the WEP key or a spare network cable on Monday.

----------

## maldojr88

yes i will...

thanks guys for the posts

really appreciate them

----------

